# Birmingham Advice - Rental Flat/House



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

I know little of Birmingham but need to look at renting a place spring/summer next year.

Going to be a home/office place so probably a two/three bedroom place. City centre close to New Street Station but also will need to have reasonable access to the NEC. Not sure if there is a halfway point that would give easy train/bus access to both locations?

Looking on Rightmove there seems to be plenty that cost £700 - £800 a month right near the centre but is that a good spot?


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

no

depending on how close in you mean - the centre is not very residential at all
always been a problem imo that no-one actually lives there
although heartening in the riots to see brummies not smashing up their own neighbourhoods but going into town to loot.
there have been efforts to address this in recent years but they'd tended to follow the
'your council house is now valuable real estate - fuck off' model as far as I can tell.

out on the stratford or coventry roads is half way between New St and the NEC
but it's only one stop on the train so it might not be that important to be there....


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know little of Birmingham but need to look at renting a place spring/summer next year.
> 
> Going to be a home/office place so probably a two/three bedroom place. City centre close to New Street Station but also will need to have reasonable access to the NEC. Not sure if there is a halfway point that would give easy train/bus access to both locations?
> 
> Looking on Rightmove there seems to be plenty that cost £700 - £800 a month right near the centre but is that a good spot?


somewhere in london would provide easy access to both new street and the nec.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

pretty easy to walk from New Street to the NEC


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

you're thinking of the NIA

NEC is out by the airport - fair old walk


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> no
> 
> depending on how close in you mean - the centre is not very residential at all
> always been a problem imo that no-one actually lives there



We must be talking about a different Birmingham to the one I used to live in then.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

1927 said:


> We must be talking about a different Birmingham to the one I used to live in then.


perhaps you're from 'north of the wall' or something
there is, essentially, no residential space at all inside, or close to, the old 'concrete collar' ring road
and that would be my definition of the city centre

if that helps at all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

It is tricky not knowing the manor at all.

I was showed some developments in Suffolk Street and Navigation Street as 'good' examples of a central place. It is fine on a map but ideally good links on public transport to get to Manchester, Liverpool and London as well as the NEC.

Was looking for that balance between being central, not paying too much and not living somewhere too awful.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what they'd be offering you there, but you'd be pretty good for transport links

I would expect it to be on the pricey side and lack much sense of living in a community
but this is down to slightly outdated personal prejudice


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is fine on a map but ideally good links on public transport to get to Manchester, Liverpool and London as well as the NEC.



As long as you can get to New Street you can get to any of those places directly. The bus services in brum are pretty good and there are several local train stations dotted around too. Trains in the day from New Street to Birmingham International (for the NEC) are every few minutes and only take about 10 mins


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> perhaps you're from 'north of the wall' or something
> there is, essentially, no residential space at all inside, or close to, the old 'concrete collar' ring road
> and that would be my definition of the city centre
> 
> if that helps at all.



You cant get much more city centre than Broad Street and there is friggin loads of residential there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> I'm not sure what they'd be offering you there, but you'd be pretty good for transport links
> 
> I would expect it to be on the pricey side and lack much sense of living in a community
> but this is down to slightly outdated personal prejudice



Not outdated at all. I don't want to stick someone in a horrid place and they are unhappy. Equally the place will be a home/office type for a while until it is decided if we need an office.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2011)

1927 said:


> You cant get much more city centre than Broad Street and there is friggin loads of residential there.



I wouldn't even want to go drinking on broad street, let alone live there!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2011)

mr steev said:


> I wouldn't even want to go drinking on broad street, let alone live there!



That isnt the point, it was claimed that there was no residential property in city centre!


----------



## miss direct (Nov 23, 2011)

There's a lot of flats in and around town now, although personally I'd rather live in a suburb and have more space, a garden, a supermarket other than a Tesco Express, etc.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

mr steev said:


> I wouldn't even want to go drinking on broad street, let alone live there!



I wouldn't have counted Broad St, although it is pretty central.
mostly because it used to be so much more cut off from the centre of town
a little over zealous perhaps
still, when you think of it you think of a parade of shitty clubs and restaurants
not of a neighbourhood.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> still, when you think of it you think of a parade of shitty clubs and restaurants
> not of a neighbourhood.


Thats what I think when I think of Birmingham!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> perhaps you're from 'north of the wall' or something
> there is, essentially, no residential space at all inside, or close to, the old 'concrete collar' ring road
> and that would be my definition of the city centre
> 
> if that helps at all.



There are some flats above the shops opposite the Que Club.  There's also flats around the canal near the NIA.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> you're thinking of the NIA
> 
> NEC is out by the airport - fair old walk


my bad


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

I quite liked the area called the Jewelry Quarter  - and went to a couple of decent pubs between there and the centre


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I quite liked the area called the Jewelry Quarter - and went to a couple of decent pubs between there and the centre



Is that near The Custard Factory (Gibb Street, B9 4AA) or another part? I had looked at this as a possible.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that near The Custard Factory (Gibb Street, B9 4AA) or another part? I had looked at this as a possible.



Another part. The Custard Factory is in Digbeth which is right next to the center, the Jewelry quarter is a bit further out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

mr steev said:


> Another part. The Custard Factory is in Digbeth which is right next to the center



Thoughts on Digbeth?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thoughts on Digbeth?



Great if you like a certain type of pub. I used to enjoy going down there for a pint.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2011)

There are plenty of pubs and clubs, big links with the Irish community and a bit arty/media
I'll let a brummy say what it's like to live there. My impression was that it used to be a bit rough, but recently they've tried to gentrify it a bit - leading to clubs being threatened with closure because of noise complaints from residents who have only just moved there when the clubs have been there for years


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Evening noise is not an issue. Beneficial to have some night life but a mix of places iykwim.


----------



## idumea (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd say Digbeth if in the centre (walkable to New Street and the Bullring easily, lots going on) or Moseley if outside the centre. You can still walk from Moseley to the city centre (it's only about 2 miles) or take a bus, but it's got a very village-y feel. Slightly posh and green, lots of nice pubs, really friendly. Balsall Heath if you want somewhere dead cheap with amazing food.


----------



## idumea (Nov 23, 2011)

oh, also, two words: BALTI TRIANGLE


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


>




I wish I could double-like that post. Awesome.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> no
> 
> depending on how close in you mean - the centre is not very residential at all
> always been a problem imo that no-one actually lives there


i live in the city and there are shedloads of flats and a fair number of houses with gardens close by if you venture either north towards hockley or south towards highgate and balsall heath.

i live less than ten minutes walk from new st in a 2 bed flat that costs £750 a month.  it seems expensive at first glance but given the amount i have saved on transport costs and heating (we haven't turned the heating on yet) it's not much more overall than a place out of the city.  i take what people are saying about the lack of community but that seems like snobbery to me, especially as we probably make more use of civic facilities and enjoy the city more as we live there than people who live elsewhere.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

again... I'm being wildly misinterpreted here - I never siad there were NO flats in the city centre I said there were few

and I wouldn't  have counted Broad St or Hockley, Digbeth/Highgate or balsall heath as being the city centre

apparently that's just me - I get it

Digbeth is great Badgers, it is close in - old warehouse district but you might actually be able to get a good live/work space there - I don't know, but if you can't then someone should get on it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

baldrick said:


> i live less than ten minutes walk from new st in a 2 bed flat that costs £750 a month. it seems expensive at first glance but given the amount i have saved on transport costs and heating (we haven't turned the heating on yet) it's not much more overall than a place out of the city. i take what people are saying about the lack of community but that seems like snobbery to me, especially as we probably make more use of civic facilities and enjoy the city more as we live there than people who live elsewhere.



In the short term at least it is not going to be used as a full time home so some lack of community is not a big deal. Equally though I would not want the place to be devoid of life as it may become full time. Main thing is the access to transports and businesses. Sounds like Digbeth might be a bit cheaper than right by New Street but close enough to not matter.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 24, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> again... I'm being wildly misinterpreted here - I never siad there were NO flats in the city centre I said there were few
> 
> and I wouldn't have counted Broad St or Hockley, Digbeth/Highgate or balsall heath as being the city centre
> 
> ...


 I live in Balsall Heath in a house with a garden and a quiet friendly community, i can walk to New Street station in 15/20 minutes, The Gay quarter in 10 minutes. Buses are really regular and easier enough to get about with. Whilst its not classed as city centre, we get all the benefits of it (able to walk home from the centre of the city with no drama) whilst still having a community to live and work in.

Badgers, have a look at some places on the Bristol Road, they have some lovely places going for decent prices atm.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Badgers, have a look at some places on the Bristol Road, they have some lovely places going for decent prices atm.



Cheers Kidda. Some really decent places round there. Shortlist is now Digbeth and Bristol Road


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 24, 2011)

Pershore road might also be of interest to you Badgers; it runs parallel to Bristol Road so it has the same level of good transport links into town / you can always walk up onto the Bristol Road for extra buses.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 24, 2011)

To give you an idea: where me and kidda live, we can walk onto Pershore road and get two buses into town (both stop directly outside at New Street), we could walk up onto Bristol Road and get 4 buses into town (two of which drop you directly outside outside New Street Station) or we can walk around the corner and get another bus into town.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheers Kidda. Some really decent places round there. Shortlist is now Digbeth and Bristol Road


BEER when you arrive


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Kidda said:


> BEER when you arrive



It is not me. Although I will have to go back and forth a LOT so will be beer


----------



## miss direct (Nov 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want to live in Digbeth. It's pretty industrial, dark and empty at night. I stayed at a hostel there this year and was too scared to walk back from town, got a taxi instead. Might be different for guys though?


----------



## idumea (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to work on Bristol Road, there are some really really lovely houses along there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2011)

You should look at Moseley for certain. I'd also add Bournville (the Village Trust area in particular) to your list. I think it's the greenest part of the city, has good space, good transport to the centre and has a great community feel. As others have said Digbeth is on the up but it has some way to go imho. Hockley/Jewellry Quarter sound ideal for what the OP was after though. You can't get more central, easy for the trains, loads of places to go out and plenty of decent places to rent.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2011)

miss direct said:


> I wouldn't want to live in Digbeth. It's pretty industrial, dark and empty at night. I stayed at a hostel there this year and was too scared to walk back from town, got a taxi instead. Might be different for guys though?



I'd day Digbeth is post-industrial actually. The canals, closed factories, desolate emptyness etc can be eerie but there is a certain urban beauty to it. I've never thought it was rough though - it's always been a down to earth Irish quarter ime. Thre are some cracking alehouses there. Mind you now the Council have decided it's the Eastern Quarter it'll no doubt look very different in 5 years time.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 25, 2011)

miss direct said:


> I wouldn't want to live in Digbeth. It's pretty industrial, dark and empty at night. I stayed at a hostel there this year and was too scared to walk back from town, got a taxi instead. Might be different for guys though?


i have to admit i agree with this, i like Digbeth for what it has to offer. But i wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> i have to admit i agree with this, i like Digbeth for what it has to offer. But i wouldn't want to live there.



I wouldn't either, although I suspect prices will shoot up if the gentrification money continues to flow. I like the new area by the custard factory and the old school boozers down the road


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Stirchley is where it's at, Moseley is well poncey these days.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Stirchley is where it's at, Moseley is well poncey these days.



It's not what is was compred to the jug of ale days but it still has its moments. Not sure what's 'at' Stirchley but whatever it is has passed me by.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Moseley ponces aren't at Stirchley. That's the main attraction. 

I never rated the Jug anyway.

The Aardvark, now there was a place.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Moseley ponces aren't at Stirchley. That's the main attraction.
> 
> I never rated the Jug anyway.
> 
> The Aardvark, now there was a place.



Aye


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Do we know each other?


----------



## Kidda (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Moseley ponces aren't at Stirchley. That's the main attraction.
> 
> I never rated the Jug anyway.
> 
> The Aardvark, now there was a place.


The jug is about to be turned into an Indian restaurant.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> The jug is about to be turned into an Indian restaurant.



Bastards! I worked there for a few years. Are they throwing Arthur Tapp and all his crappy bands out into the street?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Bastards! I worked there for a few years. Are they throwing Arthur Tapp and all his crappy bands out into the street?



The Jug closed a couple of years ago.  It's been empty since.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> The jug is about to be turned into an Indian restaurant.



Yeah, I read that. I never really liked The Jug anyway, always too loud for me. I like a pub to talk in, if I want loud music, I'll go to a gig/club/party.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 25, 2011)

Strange. I'd have thought it was a pretty good earner for Ansells.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Strange. I'd have thought it was a pretty good earner for Ansells.



No idea why it closed.  Moseley has too many pubs anyway IMO, I'd hate to live there these days.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 25, 2011)

Old Mo still there?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, Old Mo still there.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> No idea why it closed. Moseley has too many pubs anyway IMO, I'd hate to live there these days.


I can just about cope with working in Moseley, i think id get really bored living there. Ramped up rent prices and not alot for you to do. Though the java lounge does a good cup of coffee, the name always makes me cringe. The pubs are just quite boring, theres no atmosphere. The weatherspoons makes me laugh, sat at the front by the mock fire you find the young professional Moseleyites sipping on their vino and at the back a load of dodgy characters who look like they will either rob you or try and sell you crack.

It's quite a soul-less place once you scratch beneath the surface.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

I occasionally drink in The Prince, that's about it.  I loved Moseley back in the 90s though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Bastards! I worked there for a few years. Are they throwing Arthur Tapp and all his crappy bands out into the street?


He puts on gigs all over the place, I've engineered quite a few of them


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Stirchley is where it's at, Moseley is well poncey these days.


Both are the wrong side of the M6


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

The other side of the M6 is bandit country.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Though the java lounge does a good cup of coffee, the name always makes me cringe.



Yeh, shit name but nice enough caf. Affordable and my eldest likes it:







(Gratuitous pic of my eldest, now 4, when she was 2.5 hoovering up java lounge with a mini henry just purchased from the nearby Oxfam. A life of simple pleasures  )

I had a _really_ lovely cup of coffee in the Dance Cafe today. I quite like Moseley. We live in Stirchley and gravitate towards Kings Heath, but sometimes the high street just does my head in, and the relative quiet of Moseley is preferable. But I'm old, have 2 young children, and I'm never there later than 6 pm.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Do we know each other?



Dunno - it was 86-93 that I used the Jug etc most.

This is a great thread btw


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> No idea why it closed. Moseley has too many pubs anyway IMO, I'd hate to live there these days.



'wrong' size venue at the time for bands I heard.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 26, 2011)

Capacity at the Jug was tiny - 125? 175? One of the two. In the Bham post, the owners were quoted as... "As part of a continuous review of our estates, the decision has been taken to sell The Jug of Ale in Moseley because it does not fit with the company’s long term business strategy."

God knows what that strategy is.Problem is, a lot of bands once they get to a certain size, go to larger venues - the Academy 3 is 250, HMV insitute (of whatever the small room is!)  is 500, Academy 2 is 600, Main Academy is 4000 (inc balcony) So a 175 out of town capacity venue really had a lot of competition. Other thing is, a lot of bands go with o2 venues throughout the tour when they need national coverage, mainly as it is ONE negotiations with ONE venue owner, rather than several negotiations with several venues.


http://www.birminghampost.net/news/...urite-the-jug-of-ale-to-close-65233-20883986/


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 26, 2011)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Dunno - it was 86-93 that I used the Jug etc most.
> 
> This is a great thread btw


If you knew The Aardvark, you probably knew me, I used to work there and helped set it up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> The other side of the M6 is bandit country.


Yeah, we shoot hippies on sight


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 26, 2011)

Is that why you had to cut your hair?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> If you knew The Aardvark, you probably knew me, I used to work there and helped set it up.



I was a bit of a goth/Bunnymen trenchcoat wearer not that this narrows it down much


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Is that why you had to cut your hair?



Yup, there's no long haired wierdos left now.

<whistling innocently>


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 26, 2011)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I was a bit of a goth/Bunnymen trenchcoat wearer not that this narrows it down much



I had a convoy cut at the time, aka a crusty mullet, short on top, dreads at the back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I had a convoy cut at the time, aka a crusty mullet, short on top, dreads at the back.


Once a hippy...


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 26, 2011)

Crusty.  Slightly different, we had punk in our DNA as well as hippy.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 27, 2011)

I had Ian McCulloch hair (unless it rained) and wore black. I drank snakebite and black. I was such an individual


----------



## Vps (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,I am moving to Birmingham with my boyfriend and i am trying to find a place that is in a relatively safe area and with transportation that takes apx 30 min  to go to Business park close to airport.  We would prefer a place that is not far from having options in entertainment and night life. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 3, 2014)

Vps said:


> Hi,I am moving to Birmingham with my boyfriend and i am trying to find a place that is in a relatively safe area and with transportation that takes apx 30 min  to go to Business park close to airport.  We would prefer a place that is not far from having options in entertainment and night life. Can anyone help? Thanks!


Solihill area?


----------



## Vps (Oct 3, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Solihill area?


 Thank you for the reply!! i ll look into it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 14, 2014)

Vps said:


> Hi,I am moving to Birmingham with my boyfriend and i am trying to find a place that is in a relatively safe area and with transportation that takes apx 30 min  to go to Business park close to airport.  We would prefer a place that is not far from having options in entertainment and night life. Can anyone help? Thanks!


 
VPS have you read the thread?

Solihull isn't exactly rich in night life in my view. It's essentially a suburb of the city. I would recommend JQ, Hockley, Balsall Heath, Moseley, Kings Heath, Bournville, Balsall Heath, Edgbaston and even Bordsley/Digbeth. You can get to the City Centre and New Street from all of these areas (most you can even walk) and from there you can get loads of trains to Birmingham International right by the airport.

Each areas is different and you should come and have a look round.

Welcome to U75 by the way.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 14, 2014)

Nightlife = city centre really. Moseley/Kings Heath has some nightlife but no direct links to Solihull.
I reckon that New St/Moor St -> Bham Intl would be less than 30 minutes.
There are flats in Digbeth (B9) or in the Jewellry Quarter. Better nightlife around Digbeth though.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 14, 2014)

Unless the areas have drastically changed, I would not recommend Hockley or Digbeth. The others are ok though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 15, 2014)

miss direct said:


> Unless the areas have drastically changed, I would not recommend Hockley or Digbeth. The others are ok though.


 
Digbeth is changing all of the time (and with HS2 will change very radically but perhaps not for the better) and as Big Tom asserts it's definitely a good place for nighlife. Hockley isn't great in some parts I agree but is close to town and the JQ.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 15, 2014)

I stayed in a hostel in Digbeth one of the last times I was in Birmingham and felt really unsafe going back there late as a woman on my own. Dark empty streets with brothels near.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 15, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Nightlife = city centre really. Moseley/Kings Heath has some nightlife but no direct links to Solihull.
> I reckon that New St/Moor St -> Bham Intl would be less than 30 minutes.
> There are flats in Digbeth (B9) or in the Jewellry Quarter. Better nightlife around Digbeth though.



the 76 runs Kings Heath to Solihull
not that you'd want to spend your life on it.
I'm very fond of Digbeth myself and have never felt ill at ease there - although it's apparent to me why others might
it isn't an established residential community, it's a bunch of old warehouses and factories, a railway line on high arches, it can be dark and forbidding
but it has great pubs and plenty going on - it's almost certainly better and cheaper to live elsewhere and go out there


----------



## BigTom (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, that's true, the rebuilding of the side of the high st with the bus station just stopped in 2009 so the residential bit never got too established, and it's not the greatest area except to go out on. 
JQ is well established isn't it?
Otherwise which train line runs to international? Is it the small heath/stechford/acocks green one or the hall green/olton/solihull one?
Look at areas on that train line, the further out to Solihull you go, the more expensive it'll generally get.


----------



## MBV (Oct 16, 2014)

You could live in the Rotunda


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 16, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, that's true, the rebuilding of the side of the high st with the bus station just stopped in 2009 so the residential bit never got too established, and it's not the greatest area except to go out on.
> JQ is well established isn't it?
> Otherwise which train line runs to international? Is it the small heath/stechford/acocks green one or the hall green/olton/solihull one?
> Look at areas on that train line, the further out to Solihull you go, the more expensive it'll generally get.


 
HS2, the Metro and the new cycle routes are going into Digbeth. I think if you wanted to buy in an area that will be up and coming (as they say) Digbeth would be an excellent place to do it. It's also a doddle to walk to town and New St.

That said I can understand why someone on their own and who doesn't know the area might find it a bit dodgy but there are some great pubs and clubs in the area and I think the OP wanted nightlife.


----------



## sarah_rahrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this thread to try and get some tips on where to live in Birmingham. My partner and I will be moving to Birmingham in about a month and we want to find a nice area that's within easy commutable distance of the university's Edgbaston campus.

We're looking to rent somewhere that won't take me too long to get to work (at the uni) and that has plenty of character. We were originally looking in Selly Oak/Harborne. So far we've seen a few places we like in Harborne but they are so expensive and the cheaper flats are pretty horrible. We have minimal furniture which also limits our options which is making our house/flat hunt a bit harder (and we're located 3.5 hours away!)

We've decided maybe looking for somewhere along the train line like Bournville, Kings Norton, Northfield and Longbridge might be a good idea. We've heard Moseley is nice but I think it might be a bit of a pain to get to work.

Can anyone recommend any particular locations which might fit our criteria? 

Also, how reliable are the trains in that general area? Are they pretty regular?

Thanks in advance.

Sarah


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 17, 2014)

sarah_rahrah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> We've decided maybe looking for somewhere along the train line like Bournville, Kings Norton, Northfield and Longbridge might be a good idea. We've heard Moseley is nice but I think it might be a bit of a pain to get to work.
> ...


 
Sarah - you could easily walk/cycle from Moseley or Kings Heath to the Edgbaston campus. They are about a mile and half apart.

Northfield and Longbridge are residential areas and not without their problems. Kings Norton is err Kings Norton and Bournville is lovely but fairy quiet.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 17, 2014)

Are there still no pubs in Bournville? I went to college there and it was a long walk to the nearest one. Northfield used to be really rough but I'm sure it has its ok bits.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 17, 2014)

sarah_rahrah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading this thread to try and get some tips on where to live in Birmingham. My partner and I will be moving to Birmingham in about a month and we want to find a nice area that's within easy commutable distance of the university's Edgbaston campus.
> 
> ...



Bournville is nice and parts of Kings Norton are nice.  Northfield has some okay bits but some pretty grim parts as well, likewise with Longbridge so if you're viewing properties there have a really good look around. 

I don't know what the situation is still like in Bournville but my friends were able to rent a huge house very cheaply; the lack of pubs makes it unpopular with students and that seemed to work in their favour.  This was a couple of years ago though so it may well be different now. 

Moseley / Kings Heath to the Edgbaston campus isn't difficult; from Kings Heath you can get the 76 to Selly Oak, from Moseley you get the 1 and then the 61 / 63 down to the uni.  When the weather is nice it only takes 10 / 15 minutes to walk from where you get off at the 1. 

Balsall Heath might be worth looking at as it's close to town and to the uni.


----------



## sarah_rahrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot for this and for the suggestion of looking at Moseley.

From looking on walkit, it looks like living in Moseley is a possibility but it would have to be on the left-hand side of Alcester Road.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 17, 2014)

Moseley Edgbaston Harborne and Bournville are likely to be your more expensive options...


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 17, 2014)

ouchmonkey said:


> Moseley Edgbaston Harborne and Bournville are likely to be your more expensive options...



They're the easiest routes to the uni though.  So really I think they're gonna have to choose whether they want to live in a convenient place and have a slightly shittier gaff or live further out and probably have  a nicer place.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2014)

Anywhere on the cross city line is doable. Look north of the M6 for stuff that's a lot cheaper.


----------



## sarah_rahrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Our budget is £750 a month. We've seen a few places (albeit unfurnished) in Harborne but haven't been able to get up to Birmingham in time to view them. After this weekend we're able to visit at very short notice, so hopefully that will boost our chances of finding somewhere..

I don't mind having to commute (although walking to work is the dream!) but that's why I wanted to know how reliable the trains are. Has anyone got any experience of this?

Thank you for your comments so far, really useful.


----------



## aqua (Oct 17, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anywhere on the cross city line is doable. Look north of the M6 for stuff that's a lot cheaper.


This, our side of the city is on the cross city line which goes direct to Brum uni. Trains every 10 mins. I have 2 good friends living here and working there


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2014)

sarah_rahrah said:


> I don't mind having to commute (although walking to work is the dream!) but that's why I wanted to know how reliable the trains are. Has anyone got any experience of this?


Every 10 minutes at rush hour, as reliable as any other train really. They've had their moments but on the whole they're fine.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 17, 2014)

61, 62, 63 buses down the bristol road are a pretty good servive that runs past the uni, trains I don't really use
I have friends who teach at the Uni and cycle from King's Heath - it's not that far
don't listen to bees - you don't want to be the wrong side of 'the wall' 
stirchley and selly park might be good places to look - not especially glamorous but decent places to live and possibly a bit cheaper...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2014)

That wall keeps the fucking hipsters out


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 17, 2014)

Selly Oak:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-46418842.html

Selly Park:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-46493062.html

Some of Selly Oak is leafy and big houses. There doesn't seem to be much for rent for your budget. Is walkable to university.

Selly Park and some of Selly Oak is smaller 2 /3 bed late Victorian houses, often rented to students, but lots of families too, especially near the River Rea urban corridor/parkland on the right hand side of the Pershore Rd. Get you map out! Also walkable but further.



This is Stirchley, both houses round the corner from Bournville station, 2 stops to the university, on the canal towpath (recently resurfaced) which takes you to the university too if you like to cycle:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-32688144.html

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-48544079.html


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-46572493.html

Only one pic so maybe not so nice inside. But lovely location, next to Cotteridge Park, which is lovely, few minutes form Bournville Station on the Bournville/Cotteridge side.

But if you want nice pubs and cafs then Moseley or Kings Heath are better for you. Stirchley and Selly Park are for people who can't afford Moseley and Kings Heath, although we have the River Rea urban corridor, train line, canal, and nice people, and we're happy where we are (in Stirchley).


----------



## sarah_rahrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for all of your suggestions so far. We are moving with almost no furniture so many of these places aren't suitable.. I will keep an eye out for places in these areas though. Hopefully something comes up soon!


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 17, 2014)

You can pick up furniture cheaply enough from charity furniture shops and ebay.


----------



## sarah_rahrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> You can pick up furniture cheaply enough from charity furniture shops and ebay.



We don't have a car at the moment so it might be a little bit difficult. We're keeping an eye out for unfurnished places too in the areas we want.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 17, 2014)

Charity shops will deliver for a tenner.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 18, 2014)

My friend lives in stirchley and works at the uni...nice area right by Highbury park...so many parks in Birmingham


----------



## BigTom (Oct 18, 2014)

miss direct said:


> Are there still no pubs in Bournville? I went to college there and it was a long walk to the nearest one. Northfield used to be really rough but I'm sure it has its ok bits.


Yep, still no pubs (and probably never will be unless the area is demolished and rebuilt). Residents also rejected an application for an off licence there a couple of years back.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 20, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> My friend lives in stirchley and works at the uni...nice area right by Highbury park...so many parks in Birmingham


 
Ssshhh - don't tell anyone. Highbury Park is fantastic and nobody ever seems to use it!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 20, 2014)

sarah_rahrah said:


> Thanks for all of your suggestions so far. We are moving with almost no furniture so many of these places aren't suitable.. I will keep an eye out for places in these areas though. Hopefully something comes up soon!



There is an ex-catalogue place in Balsall Heath (on the Alcester road, next to Zaffs takeaway, 10min walk from Moseley village) They have some furniture bargains, can be haggled with and deliver for free. Worth knowing if you find somewhere near by and the furniture is an issue.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 20, 2014)

Gotta love Zaffs, or Spicy, Hot and Tender as it used to be known


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 29, 2014)

Mrs is from Selly Oak - the area twixt the Raddlebarn Road and the Pershore Road is good hunting area - not so highly studentised - Warwards Lane / Gristhorpe Road are nice and peacefull - leafy - good services and so on. Even Umberslae Rd where we have family connections ....!"


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 30, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Yep, still no pubs (and probably never will be unless the area is demolished and rebuilt). Residents also rejected an application for an off licence there a couple of years back.



Quaker innit. you can't even buy a bottle of wine from the Tesco Express!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 30, 2014)

The Country Girl on the Raddlebarn Road is a decent pub - over the Bourneville boundary....


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 4, 2014)

There's a bar in The Beeches Hotel I think, but Bournville green is small, it's an expensive area (because it's lovely) and it's not far from
pubs in Cotteridge /Stirchley/Selly Oak etc anyway, the country girl pub is about a 5 min walk from the centre of Bournville


----------

